# Best place to buy a lowrance transducer??



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Need a new one for a lms332c


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Find out which one you need from the Lowrance website and then search Ebay. Otherwise, most retail outlets are all pretty much the same price...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd spend an hour or two with google and find the best price.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a brand new Lowrance 83/200 and I also have a used one for sale. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I also have a 334 Lms igps for sale with transducer and wiring and troll motor bracket. The problem it only comes on when it feels like it. As long as you leave it on all day it is okay.


----------

